# Refusing Breakfast!



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Piper is 8 Months old now and has always "Enjoyed" her three meals a day, the last couple of days she has either only sniffed at or completely ignored her breakfast!  

We were discussing when to reduce her meals to two per day, this appears to be her "self regulating" but we are worried that there are underlying problems that we can't see!

Anyone have an opinion? She is due at the Vets next Thursday, so we will broach the subject!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A lot of dogs will start self regulating at that age. As long as she's not losing weight, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Seems natural as long as she eats her other meals. If she is still on puppy food you may want to also discuss with your vet next week whether to switch her to adult one.


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

My 1 year old male started doing this a couple of weeks back. Switching the food to more all stages food has helped , but I may have to try a few different food options. Also he has himself started doing 2 times food, doesn't ask for food anymore at noon.


----------

